# lab or german shepherd



## petertb (Jan 6, 2009)

Im thinking of getting a lab boy or a german shepherd. Which in your experience is the higher energy breed?

I 'm assuming the GSD will shed more hair, is that right?

I do work, so the dog will be left alone from breakfast till lunch, and then till the evening two or three days a week. Which of these breeds would be most able to cope with that?

Thanks.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

petertb said:


> Im thinking of getting a lab boy or a german shepherd. Which in your experience is the higher energy breed?
> 
> I 'm assuming the GSD will shed more hair, is that right?
> 
> ...


Adopt a lab shepherd mix...  Best of both. Probably not hard to find either with a little looking at shelters and the qualities of that mix could be a very good dog.

They will both shed hair, Lab hair is just shorter. GSD's come in different coats so it depends regarding shedding could be about the same, could be a lot more.

They will both hate to be left alone, shepherd likely a bit more than a Lab. Depends on the individual dog though too, as well as how you deal with it.

Very different breeds between a Lab and a Shepherd though behaviorally. One is bred for livestock herding and protection, one for retrieving dead or wounded game. What you want in a dog, what activities you plan to do with the dog and which breed fits that best would be my deciding point.


----------



## zxckelly (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say the Lab is on average a higher energy dog. GSD's will likely leave more hair around your house simply because they have more hair.

Personally, I'd go with the GSD (make sure the breeder does hip and elbow testing - SO important in this breed). I am horribly unbiased though as I have a lovely, loyal and devoted GSD that I love dearly. To me, they really are the best dogs.


----------



## petertb (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. Activities wise I'd be thinking walks, nothing too strenuous. Possibly some ball games if he likes them.

Good company is important as well


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like a shepherd for you then. You may have to work on the ball retrieving though a lot more than you would with a lab.

A GSD will want to be stuck to you like glue, they bond closely and make good company and will love a good long walk. And they can learn anything, very intelligent and trainable.

They can also be a big problem if not properly trained, exercised and socialized.

Mine gets a couple of walks a day for about 6-8 miles total. She's not into the whole fetch thing, loves to go chase a ball, she just doesn't like to bring it back, at least not yet. My aussie shepherd was the same, just never really was a fetch nut, though some are.

My GSD stays home 8 hrs a day with no issues other than being so very happy to see me when I get home.

I still wouldn't count out a mix though, if your not set on buying from a breeder. Or a just rescue GSD for that matter there are a LOT of those.

My best dog ever was a border collie/lab mix. I doubt I'll ever have a better dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Why do you like the GSD?

The Lab and the GSD are very different breeds.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

I read an old study which classified dogs by trainability, aggressiveness and reactiveness. Both GSDs and Labs were very high in trainability, low on reactiveness (which is good). The difference was that GSD's were high on aggression, Labs low. An interesting classification.

Labs to me are very easy going, playful, goofy, and rugged. Friendly to strangers. 100% totally suitable for a family but also a great outdoors dog, in the bush or in the water - tough and with great endurance. As a watchdog, well they might bark if you are lucky but that would be it. As a pet for a family with kids or a companion for the outdoorsman: the best.

GSDs to me are 'much more serious'. If Dogdom elected a leader, it would undoubtedly be a GSD. There's nothing that compares with a well trained GSD. Intelligence, loyalty and focus. Very protective of the family. A certain detachment from strangers. Can train them to do anything pretty much (Police use them as all purpose dogs compared to labs used principally for drug sniffing). Guard dog? Oh yeah. The caveat is that, with their innate aggression, its easier to go wrong with a GSD and end up with a problematic dog or injuries to people or dogs. Have to take their socialization / training very seriously. Labs need exercise. GSD needs exercise and a mental challenge, a job.

My two favorite breeds. Good luck.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They both shed like maniacs. So if shedding is a big deal for you, you might want to re-think your breed choices.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

petertb said:


> Thanks. Activities wise I'd be thinking walks, nothing too strenuous. Possibly some ball games if he likes them.
> 
> Good company is important as well


Both are very active, energetic breeds, but in completely different ways; they will probably require a bit more than just walks. Labs tend to be obsessive-compulsive about tennis balls, so there's no 'possibly' about that; GSDs tend to be more 'workers' than 'players', so you'll need to find something mentally stimulating to keep them occupied.

Both are great, great company, and you really can't go wrong in that respect.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way, I'd say you're looking at about an hour of walking twice a day for either breed.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't have any experience with German Shepherds.

But I have two Labs, and they have very high energy and like to play...a lot! It also depends on what kind of Lab it is, but my two shed like crazy!! Also, if you have small kids, prepare for them to be hurt. Accidentally of course...but labs like to jump and play rough...they will accidentally knock small children over.


----------



## PoodlePerson (Jun 5, 2009)

petertb said:


> Im thinking of getting a lab boy or a german shepherd. Which in your experience is the higher energy breed?
> 
> I 'm assuming the GSD will shed more hair, is that right?
> 
> ...


I would say the GSD is the higher energy. They were bred to work... and can easily get destructive if they get bored (which happens pretty quickly if they are not stimulated on a daily basis or left alone for long periods of time) 
It will seem like GSDs shed more, cause they have longer hair.
I think labs are more laid back. 
But it all depend on your personal prefs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Never underestimate how much a lab sheds.

I had an Irish setter. When I got a lab, I thought, "Oh, this short fur will be a piece of cake!"

Wrong. Labs shed year-round in two colors. Aggressively. 

You can brush until your arm falls off, and they'll love you for it. (My lab loved his undercoat rake so much it was embarrassing. People thought I must be doing something kinky.) Yet we still had lab-tumbleweeds rolling through the house all the time.

It was worth it, but don't let anybody tell you a lab sheds less than anything.

Okay, maybe less than a Siberian.

Oh, and labs were bred to work, too. A healthy lab will have unimagineable stamina. A large, cold lake is an effective exercise tool.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have never met a "laid back" Lab. I have met well-behaved Labs, but all of them have been ready to work or play HARD at a moment's notice.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> The difference was that GSD's were high on aggression, Labs low. An interesting classification.


Not really....GSDs were bred to be manstoppers in everything they do. When protection wasn't a primary function, it was a secondary one.

They were bred as herders, but their secondary function was to stop a sheep thief or other such threat.



> GSDs to me are 'much more serious'. If Dogdom elected a leader, it would undoubtedly be a GSD.


They most certainly are and it most certainly would be  GSDs have a good sense of humor, but it isn't on display all the time like the labs.


----------

